# Como conectar una guitarra electrica en entradas RCA



## DeViLmOnO (May 12, 2009)

hola a todos, me gustaria me pudieran ayudar con un problema que tengo con un preamplificador, este preamplificador tiene una entrada para microfono y una entrada para RCA, con el microfono no hay problema funciona muy bien, el problema es que necesito conectar una guitarra electrica, intente conectando la guitarra en la entrada para microfono, y ps no suena, despues intente conectando la guitarra en la entrada de los RCA y tampoco suena, buscando informaciónrmacioon encontre que el problema puede deberse a las impedancias tanto del preamplificador como de la guitarra electrica, lo que quiero saber es si hay algun modo de acoplar la impedancia de salida de la guitarra electrica con la impedancia de entrada de los RCA. entre la información que encontre en algunos sitios mencionan que se puede usar un transformador para acoplar las impedacias,¿como se haria?, otros sitios decian que se puede con un amplificador operacional en modo seguidor de voltaje,¿como se haria?, espero me puedan ayudar. gracias


----------



## Tomasito (May 12, 2009)

Hacé este circuito y vas a ver cómo funciona 







La guitarra la conectás a "Signal input", y "Output" lo mandás a la entrada RCA de tu Pre.

Es muy muy barato y fácil para hacerlo, y te va a funcionar bien.

Para el transistor, podés usar:

J201, 2n3819, mpf102, BF245 o BF244.

Por lo menos esos sé que te van a funcionar bárbaro en este circuito.



Salu2!


PD: Podés alimentarlo hasta con 18v si querés.


----------



## DeViLmOnO (May 12, 2009)

guau que buen circuito justo lo que necesitaba, muchisimas gracias en verdad que me has ayudado, en cuanto pruebe el circuito te aviso como quedo. gracias


----------

